# Enlarger Lensboard Question



## wjk (Jan 25, 2007)

On one of my lensboards for a Beseler 23C enlarger, a small portion of the black surface has started to rub away, revealing a dull silver surface. This is close to the edge of the lensboard, away from where the lens mounts (but it faces the light source). Can this cause reflections or any other issues?


----------



## ladyphotog (Jan 25, 2007)

I wouldn't chance it, cover it with some black electrical tape.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 4, 2007)

1. turn the lens board around

2. use black magic marker

3. use flat black paint

4. tape.. ! sure.

5. whatever works

6. I doubt it can cause anything that our eyes can detect.

7 great question though!


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Mar 4, 2007)

better safe than sorry. I'd cover it somehow. Sharpie, black tape, repaint.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 4, 2007)

.. IF.. that "small spot" of dull silver were to reflect TOO much light (from where?)

it would be very visible on your print. IF it is reflecting which I say/think it is not.

in other words.. the lens board is not reflecting any light because the light is coming out of the enlarger lens.. straight down to the easel. it is NOT OF sufficient strength to bounce back up to that silver spot and reflect back down again!   if it did.. you would notice it on your print !

in other words.. you have nothing to worry about..

so use a black majik marker or sharpie or whatever makes you feel comfortable.


----------

